# wiring for kubota l245



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello all,
hope everyone is doing better than me.
I have a problem with my Kubota L245. The alternator is putting out 19.8 volts across the battery terminals. I bought a brand new one and it is doing it also. That voltage will destroy my battery from what I understand. Can anyone tell me what to do to reduce the output. Or maybe someone can direct me to the wiring diagram for converting the tractor from an external regulated alternator to an internal regulated one.
The tractor was converted years before I got it so I don't know if it was done correctly or not.
Right now It has 3 terminals on back of alternator. They are marked "N, E and F".
I have wire running from the "F" terminal to a switched lug on my main switch. This sends power to alternator when key is turned on.
The E terminal goes to ground.
the N terminal is not connected to anything. 
Thanks to anyone who responds and who takes the time to read my question.
Have good one!


----------



## jman9404 (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like a regulator not an alternator problem.


----------



## HenryJordan (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not sure but you can check the ground cable to the border and positive cable connections. Furthermore I have found on my L245DT the clutch safety switch twigs which causes some problem sometimes.


----------

